# Road bike gear question



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I've recently purchased a Scott solace 20 disc.

It came with a 11-32 rear cassette and a 50/34 front chainring, it has. A medium cage rear derailleur.

I'm looking at changing the rear cassette to either a 11-25 or 11-28, can I still run the medium cage derailleur on either of these and is there any other changes needed?

Thanks


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Have a look at this http://road.cc/content/feature/2135...ower-gears-make-climbing-easier-heres-how-get


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Yes, you should be fine.

The current setup covers those ranges, so there's no need to change anything. You may be able to take a link or two out of the chain of you notice any slack, but i can't see why you would. The only real reason you'd need to change is if you went the other way, increasing the cassette range may necessitate a longer cage


----------

